# Trolling motor...only one battery.



## Airslot (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it common practice on smaller skiffs to have only one battery on board? Thinking about a trolling motor in the future, but I also have to figure out how I'm going to mount it.

Thanks,

'Slot


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have had several skiffs w/ a trolling motor and one battery--- and I have never had a problem. This includes a live well and electronics.

I did make sure that the motor had a charging unit installed. 

However , I was not a shorline beater that used the TM till the batt. dies.
The batt. never got close to failing.
My current setup is a 1 batt. suv17.
my 2 cents


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea I bought a gheenoe classic with a group 24 batt. (looks pretty old) and a riptide 50lb trolling motor. it would run just about all day. Lucky for me my tohatsu 25 also has a pull start too.
I just upgraded to a group 27, Ill see how that makes a difference. I will only use one batt. to save weight though.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

x2--large as u can handle-skip the 24


----------



## Airslot (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks. My 35 Merc isn't pull start, but I'm sure that I could in a pinch. I'd have to add a front deck to mount it. Hoping to spend more time in the shallow water this year than in the deep.


----------

